# the screen is fading away when i wash it after burning it . help ?



## amike910 (Apr 5, 2015)

so im using single point exposure unit , (ll post pics in a sec ) then washing it with a 2800 psi black max honda pressure washer and when i do wash it out , the design and emulsion is starting to fade away . Im wondering if i didnt coat it enough or the pressure washer is too strong . or if i didnt expose it long enough . i did a minute and half for 110 mesh . simple text logo . the other one i did 2 minutes for 156 mesh . i dont know what to do . any pointers would be helpful


----------



## brandunofficial (Aug 6, 2012)

well this could be a ton of factors. First make sure your emulsion is still good and not old. What kind of exposure unit do you have? Is it home made? Have you tested the exposure times yet on it? Are you sure 1 or 2 min is your correct exposure time? What kind of bulbs are you using? It sounds like you may want to try exposing at 5 min or 10. You are going to have to do a few test before you get your correct exposing time.


----------



## amike910 (Apr 5, 2015)

great . its a single point brown exposure system . I don't know how to put up pics . I can email you some pics. just bought the emulsion from ryonet couple days ago so its fresh. how do you test the exposure times ??? what do you think about the pressure washer , too strong ya think ?? it washed off part of the emulsion . so its like blob of white clear space in middle where the design is. black max 2800 psi black max pressure washer ?


----------



## Screen Medics (Feb 23, 2015)

You need to explore two variables here. First, it is likely your emulsion is incompletely cured. That can be corrected by increasing exposure time in small increments until you are satisfied you have adequately cured emulsion. 
Second, your pressure washer psi is higher than needed for washout. We retired our old pressure and instead went to a 1300 psi pressure washer from Costco for about $139.00. Screens are lasting longer now as well.
We use Chroma-Blue emulsion in case you were wondering. We are using it with all kinds of ink.
Your high powered pressure would be my first suspect in solving your problem.
Get back to us with your solution so we will know too.
Thanks,
Screen Medics


----------



## amike910 (Apr 5, 2015)

ok will do . I think its the pressure washer honestly , its industrial use so it might be a touch to much . the emulsion is pink color from silkscreeningsupplies so its legit. and I also think it could be the exposure time, so ill work on that


----------



## StarDesigns (Aug 4, 2013)

You really need to nail down your exposure times. Google step wedge test. That will help. 

As for the pressure washer, you don't need it to wash out exposed screens. After exposure simply wet both sides of the screen with a normal garden hose. (I use a shower spray nozzle.) let it soak a couple of minutes then spray out the design. It should wash out with ease. Let the water do the work. Pressure washers can roughen the edges of your stencil and if you are doing halftones you will lose detail. 


Mitchell - Star Designs/The Factory
www.TheFactoryTN.com


----------



## amike910 (Apr 5, 2015)

What's the best way to do that . I just bought little electric pressure washer , before I could go use it , my exposure light bulb went out . It's a single point brown exposure unit . Any recommendations on what to do . Haven't seen to many of these around .what are some good exposure units for decent pricing ?


----------



## dial911forme (Sep 22, 2014)

Screen exposure failure is almost always due to one of two things. Incorrect exposure time and incorrect drying of the screen after coating prior to exposure. Your screens may feel dry but are they? Humitity will definately cause this. So will under exposure. Your screens need to dry in a controled environment to as low a moisture content as possible before exposure. Then you must absolutely due exposure test and get the proper exposure time. 

Time can vary with so many variables. I test expose with a wedge test printed on my printer with my film and with each mesh I use. I exclusively use Saati PHU and expose on an old flourecent unit with white black lights that match the light output required by PHU. Through lots of testing I have my average time down to 45 secs.

The brown unit is a good unit. Order a bulb and dial in your exposure times with a step test that is printed on you film. You can find some step test to download and print out to use. 

Here is one: https://smrsoftware.com/vellumexposure.php


----------

